# Deutschlandkarte + PLZ?



## Hawkster (8. Mai 2004)

Hi all,

ich suche ein Script, das eine Deutschlandkarte enthält und wenn man eine PLZ eingibt ein Punkt an der entsprechenden Stelle erscheint.

Für was man das braucht?

Naja, wenn man einen Clan hat würde ich gerne eine Deutschalndkarte haben wo jedes Clanmitglied anhand der PLZ eine Punkt auf der Karte bekommt wo er wohnt.

Wenn jemand soetwas kennt, bitte melden.

MFG Hawkster


----------



## lolilol (8. Mai 2004)

Kenn sowas nicht, aber wenn es das auf PHP Basis gibt ist es recht aufwenig, also bezweifle ich das derjenige, der es geproggt hat es rausrückt.

(KANN aber sein, man weiß nie, aber mach dir nicht zu viele Hoffnungen, dafür gibt es zu viele PLZ's in Deutschland)

loli


----------



## Hawkster (8. Mai 2004)

Wie viele PLZ gibt es eigentlich ca.?


----------



## lolilol (8. Mai 2004)

Also ich wohne bei "79102", desshalb tippe ich mal grob auf knapp 10.000 verschiedene

... sinnvoll wäre vielleicht, eine Karte, die den BEREICH anhand der ersten 2 Ziffern anzeigt.

loli


----------



## Mairhofer (9. Mai 2004)

Hi,

ich hab mal gerad was gutes ergoogled:

http://www.opengeodb.de

Sieht verdammt gut aus, werd ich mal versuchen auch Privat zu nutzen.


Andreas


----------



## meilon (9. Mai 2004)

So, ich habe mir jetzt die GeoPHPClass runtergeldaen und in lampp/lib/php/Geo reingepackt. Meine Frage: Ich kann noch nicht so viel PHP, wie baue ich mir mit dieser Klasse was brauchbares zusammen? Kennt jemand gute Tutorials für sowas?

mfg
Klink


----------



## Mairhofer (9. Mai 2004)

Hi,

habe mir das auch noch nicht genauer angesehen, aber in der Maillingliste was gefunden:




> Hier mal eine kleine Anleitung zur Installation der GeoClass inkl.
> benötigter PEAR-Komponenten:
> 
> Zunächst einmal die GeoClass herunterladen [1] und an einem sinnvollen
> ...



Viel Erfolg!


----------



## meilon (9. Mai 2004)

ok, habe ich gemacht! Habe jetzt in eine neue werwo.php eingefügt: 
	
	
	



```
<?php
ini_set('geoclass','/opt/lampp/htdocs/homepage/geoclass/:'.ini_get('geoclass')
);
?>
```
 und im Browser aufgerufen, keine Fehler! Schon mal ein gutes zeichen denke ich! Wie soll ich fortfahren? Irgendein guter Scripter, der bereit wäre, mir das mal zu erklären? Oder hat jemand bock mit mir zusammen was auf die Beine zustellen? Alle Messengersorten und IRC-Client vorhanden. Wollte mich auf die Textbasierte Version setzen.

mfg


----------



## Mairhofer (9. Mai 2004)

Hi

ich habs gerad mal installiert, ist doch recht simpel.

Also wie bin ich vorgegangen:
Erstmal alles gemacht wie oben in der Anleitung. Sprich die Pear und DB Packete gesaugt und in eine etwa gleiche Ordnerstruktur.

Dann die SQL DB erstellt (war das ne Arbeit, 3,4MB importieren...).

Dann hab ich http://www.opengeodb.de/software/examples.zip gesaugt und entpackt, sowie die E00 Dateien.

In dieser Example.zip ist dann die opengeodb.php, wo man in den ersten Zeilen den SQL zugriff und den Pfad zu den E00 Dateien einstellen muss.

Hab diese Datei dann auch im IE aufgerufen und geht 1a.

Hab nen WAMPP hier aufm LapTop laufen, kann daher nicht sagen ob es sich anders verhält bei Linux.

Mfg
Andreas

//EDIT:
Das mit dem ini Gedöns in irgendeine Gottverdammte Datei schreiben (ka was überhaupt damit gemeint ist, hab ich weggelassen).


----------



## meilon (9. Mai 2004)

da gabs nen Beispiel? hab ich wohl übersehen, werd mich gleich mal dran machen


----------



## Mairhofer (9. Mai 2004)

Ja mit dem Beispiel kannst du aber keine Entfernungsberechnung machen, wie auf der Seite.

Ich such schon seit ner halben ewigkeit dannach...


----------



## meilon (9. Mai 2004)

ööhm, wie bring ich denn die SQL-Datei in meine Datenbank auf meinen mySQL? Bei PMA hab ich nichts gefunden.


----------



## Mairhofer (9. Mai 2004)

Wenn du dir die DB runterlädst
http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/geoclassphp/opengeodb-0.1.3-sql.tar.gz?download
und diese Datei entpackst solltest du die Datei: opengeodb-0.1.3.sql haben. Diese kannst du dann im phpMyAdmin importieren, unter SQL (da ist auf jeden Fall so ein "durchsuchen" Button).
Bei mir is es dauern abgeschmiert, da 3 MB DB wohl zuviel waren (Nein es lag nicht am Max_upload_size), daher hab ich mit viel Mühe die 3 MB DB in kleine happen zerstückelt und dann einzelnd importiert.
Gibt sicherlich ne bessere Methode, aber so gings jetzt am einfachsten 

Hoffe das hilft dir weiter


----------



## meilon (9. Mai 2004)

Hab nen Tipp bekommen: die sql Datei in WordPad öffnen, mit copy & paste einfügen Werds jetzt testen


----------



## meilon (9. Mai 2004)

Jupp es geht, beim Einfügen hat es zwar lange gebraucht (nicht so lange wie die Posts zeitlich unterschieden sind), aber es geht jetzt! Jetzt wird erstmal bearbeitet, um an das gewünschte Resultat dran zu kommen


----------



## Mairhofer (9. Mai 2004)

Hab in derzeit mal herausgefunden, wie man eine Entfernung zwischen 2 Orten herausfindet.

Ich bin selber noch am basteln, aber es lautet so:

```
echo $ort->getDistanceString($ort2);
```

Soll mehr bedeuten, das die Funktion in der Klasse enthalten ist und man da nichts neues schreiben brauch.

Ist alles ziemlich einfach und gut zu verstehen.


----------



## meilon (9. Mai 2004)

klinkt (*gg*) plausibel


----------



## Kazaalite (10. Mai 2004)

Ich hab eben etwas gegoogelt und hab http://www.dreamcodes.de/download/?s=info&id=738 gefunden wo es eine fertige Mamberkarte gibt. Ich weiß zwar nicht ob das eine Hilfe ist aber sollte passen denke ich mal.


----------



## kane_aLLstaR (1. Dezember 2004)

Mairhofer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hab in derzeit mal herausgefunden, wie man eine Entfernung zwischen 2 Orten herausfindet.
> 
> Ich bin selber noch am basteln, aber es lautet so:
> 
> ...


Ich habe das jetzt so wie in eurer wirklich guten Erklärung installiert. Ist auch alles wunderbar. Aber ich bekomme nur einen Ort, bzw eine Anzeige wo ich nach nur einem Ort schauen kann. 

Wie kann ich mir die Entfernung zweier Orte voneinander antezeigen lassen?

Gruß,

kane


----------



## Younes (23. März 2005)

> Zitat von meilon
> Hab nen Tipp bekommen: die sql Datei in WordPad öffnen, mit copy & paste einfügen Werds jetzt testen



kannst du mir bitte die SQL-Datei schicken? ich kann nicht alle 3MB .sql auf einmal laden. 
Danke.


----------



## jayjay28 (10. Juni 2005)

@Younes: öffne deinen textedito und dann datei -> öffnen und deine .sql auswählen

   ok, opengeo.php , kann nach städten oder plz suchen, auch richtig ;-)
   wenn ich zb berlin auswähle - dann auf berlin klicke kommt folgende meldung:
*Fatal error*:  Call to undefined function:  setrange() in */var/www/kunden/web1/html/site/site/Geo/opengeodb.php* on line *139

*diese sieht bei mir so aus:

```
$map2->setRange(5.5, 15.5, 47.2, 55.1);
```


----------



## sascha_ow (16. März 2007)

Hallo,

ich benutze diese Datebank auch und ein Scriopt programmiert könnte es euch ja mal angucken.
einfach aufrufen

http://smsjunky.de/geo/?pwd=sascha&plz1=80331&plz2=24103

PLZ1 und PLZ 2 tauschen und dann erscheint eine deutschlandkarte mit der strecke und die entfernung in km wir ausgegen. alles anhand der daten von opengeo


----------



## CIX88 (16. März 2007)

Es ginge auch anders ohne opengeo:
http://www.cix88.de/cix_php/php_web/cix_geo_plz_suche.php
http://www.cix88.de/cix_php/php_web/cix_geo_umkreissuche.php

Und das ganze auf eine Karte gehackt:
http://www.cix88.de/cix_php/php_grafik_klassen/cix_usermap_umkreis.php

Ist natürlich nur eine Alternative, wenn man nicht selber eine DB anlegen will oder kann.


----------



## dwex (16. März 2007)

Es gibt hier sogar ein Tut dafür.

Guckst du da: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/php-codeschnipsel/242926-orte-einer-karte-anzeigen-lassen.html


----------



## hillibill (2. Dezember 2009)

huch was für nen aufwand,

bin auch nur nen windoof, kenne aber ne batch:

C:\xampp\mysql\bin\mysql -uUser -pPasswort opengeodb< opengeodb.sql
pause

dazu die .sql datei ins gleiche Verzeichnis und erst mal nen Kaffee kochen..

Die Batch gibt die pause aus, wenn sie fertig ist, nicht übereilt abbrechen, das ist wohl eine art bulk-insert.
My-sql versucht sonst bei Eingabe über die GUI (PHP-Admin, Hedi etc.) die sql-statements zu loggen, Transaktionen zu schreiben, um ggf. das irre lange Statement wieder rückgäng zu machen.
Deshalb sollte man im Script mit mehreren
begin;
... script  xxxxx Zeilen ...
commit;
den jewiligen schwung bestätigen, das log-verzeichnis läft nicht voll und es geht weiter. Das ist woh einfacher als sich im editor zu verhaspeln.

Ich mein ja nur..


----------



## Da_Chris (3. Dezember 2009)

Das Thema ist 2 Jahre alt. Tips sind zwar nett gemeint aber die Person wird es nicht mehr interessieren.


----------

